# 1-27



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I know I am early but just wanted to start the thread LOL
me and two of my sons are heading to our spot east of Brewton @ 4 am
No cell service so I don’t get to post up until after. 
Going to wait for that buck and watch it rain, big brother is stuck at school
Just got the coffee ready to go in the Bunn and out of habit poured the water
in and shut the lid and made the pot! -so the coffee is ready! Good thing only the boys get all excited!

Let’s all have a fun and safe day tomorrow!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang ya beat me to it I was going to post at 03:00 when the dog has to take a leak like clock work.Yall pile one up. I am west of Brewton off 113 near I 65.I am going to try a mid day,then a plot in the eve.Good Luck


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I got the ok from the boss lady to go for a short sit in the morning. Hopefully Delta Dooler left me a buck in the area I’m heading to. We’ve got a ton of rain starting bright and early so hopefully I’ll be alright with the old smoke pole. Good luck to everyone that makes it out!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall can keep it over there at least till 18:30 just in case I have to look for a bit. good luck.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck fellas


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I’m headed up to the National forest for the day. No signal where I’ll be. Hot, windy, and rain...Good luck fellas.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, after work when I check back----ya'll better have some lead poisoned bucks on que!!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm getting ready myself

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Turned on the back light about 4:40 and have one laying in the yard.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sitting at the hell hole today..... (work)


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Headed to my club in Baldwin county. Haven't been over there in a few weeks..


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

Up in YR , light rain at the moment , but I think it will clear out . Hoping for some rutting action , today is my last day in here with a gun .


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just pulled up to my blackwater scrap. Some sprinkles on the way up


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Up a tree with no rain gear in Baldwin county. Gonna sit until I can’t stand it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dagumit, decided to move the stand 20 yards so I could see the dim road better. Broke it down, set it up, climbed halfway up and thought I'd tug on the haulup roap just to make sure it's connected....click!! The carabineer must have got punch and let the roap pop out. Back down the tree and back up again...now it's sprinkling


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just had a good one cross right at first light, but he didn't stop when he crossed the road...


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Been drizzling on and off here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Heard two grunts already


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and a buddy are on YR, heard him shoot a few minutes ago then he texted me this. Buck down, he said there was a bigger one with him


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Doe and yearling fed through very slowly


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dang, a buck down before I got up, but man, it sure felt good to sleep in. I'll be watching from the sidelines until the 5th. Can I take my rifle to the San Diego Zoo???


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Knock on wood, it is perfect where I'm at in Baker. Very light rain every so often.

Mosquitoes are out though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got set up in a grassy bottom in YR. Had to get the wife settled before I left the house. The wind is blowing here.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Pile em up SICF!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The wind is really starting to kick up here


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just had a spike come by

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Been up on Eglin since 600 nada but good sign scrape line rubs mixed with some hog sign. Wind is shifty. No rain. Nice bucks fellas! Good luck!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

7 does just came by and no bucks on their tails..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Between the wind and the robins I'm listening so hard my ears are cramping!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I Seen nothing but squirrels, huntn buddy seen 8 deer, one small buck chasing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Down at 11, followed a deer trail I could see from the stand, found probably 20 scrapes. Sitting on a road 100 yards or so away with more trail.and scrapes on it. One tree to climb and it's been climbed but not a bunch. Was ready to head to the house till I saw all the buck sign, hope this long hungry day pays off...


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Ugh. Saw a doe before it was even legal light out. Other than that just one stud fox squirrel.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)
> 
> Ugh. Saw a doe before it was even legal light out. Other than that just one stud fox squirrel.


Man you ain’t making me feel too enthused about getting up early Monday morning to go up there!! Been thinking of moving on south and hunting the swamp ....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Down at 11, followed a deer trail I could see from the stand, found probably 20 scrapes. Sitting on a road 100 yards or so away with more trail.and scrapes on it. One tree to climb and it's been climbed but not a bunch. Was ready to head to the house till I saw all the buck sign, hope this long hungry day pays off...


I’d find me a thicket close by and camp out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

This whole place is a thicket, which I'm sure is why I don't see people sign everywhere


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

About 11:30 I saw movement out in the swamp about 100 yards. Big and brown so I grunted. Turns out it was 2 big hogs, 1 white and 1 brown. Decided to get out of the blind and stalk. Got within about 60 yards and the brown one snorted and ran. The white one followed. Stood there for another 15 minutes and here come a huge brown boar feeding towards me. I would guess about 250#. He got about 35 yards and I shot him up side the head with 00 buck. The hair on the back of his neck raised 6" and off he ran deeper into the swamp. I followed his trail over 150 yards in the muck and found no blood. I decided I couldn't get him out if I kept on and found him so I gave up. Everything I have shot with this gun has dropped, but I figure he had so much armor because of his size that it didn't penetrate.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)



delta dooler said:


> sure said:
> 
> 
> > Down at 11, followed a deer trail I could see from the stand, found probably 20 scrapes. Sitting on a road 100 yards or so away with more trail.and scrapes on it. One tree to climb and it's been climbed but not a bunch. Was ready to head to the house till I saw all the buck sign, hope this long hungry day pays off...
> ...


Well they are still laying scrapes and rubbing trees. I saw a bunch of new stuff since last week. I’m thinking your spot is way better than mine!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)
> I’m thinking your spot is way better than mine!


Hahaha nobody's ever said that to ME before!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Sat til 11. Had a couple of unidentified’s cruise through before daylight. Grunted this guy in to 10 steps about 7:45. Only deer I saw. Rain started picking up where I was at and had no signal to see what it was doing so I headed back south. Gonna sit at my folks place in a shooting house for the afternoon.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ran to the new property and checked the cams...seems we have some resident does and one really nice nocturnal buck. Not bad for 20 acres! Can't wait to get in there and start plotting and setting up some stands for next year. 

Just checked weather for next week...I picked a great week to be out of town. Hope it cools off when I get back....RUT for the ol' plantation.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So hungry, now I'm ready for it to be dark so I can get some supper


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> So hungry, now I'm ready for it to be dark so I can get some supper


I told you to take the weekend off. Didn't listen did ya?:no:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Checked my dock cam....crazy...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I told you to take the weekend off. Didn't listen did ya?:no:


I ain't got your luck, I gotta bust ass to have bad luck!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice bunch a Woodies!


bcbz71 said:


> Checked my dock cam....crazy...


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sure thought there would be more activity goin on with this weather coming in, seen a doe and yearling so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One horned short spike...my usual









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Great now I’m wet, and waiting on my ride,in the rain , that’s still sitting in a nice cozy shooting house..ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeehaw supper time! Something crossed the far end of the dim road pretty quick at last light, probably a buck...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

sure said:


> One horned short spike...my usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more than I seen in my last 5 sits and I'm on private land. It's been a frustrating last few weeks. We have scrapes all over the place I'm just not seeing any bucks. I'm looking forward to this season being over and get back to getting skunked at fishing.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

chaps said:


> That's more than I seen in my last 5 sits and I'm on private land. It's been a frustrating last few weeks. We have scrapes all over the place I'm just not seeing any bucks. I'm looking forward to this season being over and get back to getting skunked at fishing.




I’m with you on that, seen scrapes rubs and little deer with little nubs. I’m about give out for this season, to the point of please put me out of my misery..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

*Killing time*

I got to the woods just at first light with my two youngest sons
16 and 14. In Escambia County al up against conecuh river
Oldest son spooked two bucks as he walked out @11:30 for us to meet up and eat. Younger brother saw an 8 or 9 point on his plot but the buck never came out enough to get a clear shot. I watched five huge turkeys peck around in my plot from 2:30 to 4 pm and then one lonely doe came out at dusk. Quick meal in Brewton and a wet drive back to the house! 
Killed nothing but time and had a great day. God is so good to us!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

camuchi said:


> I got to the woods just at first light with my two youngest sons
> 16 and 14. In Escambia County al up against conecuh river
> Oldest son spooked two bucks as he walked out @11:30 for us to meet up and eat. Younger brother saw an 8 or 9 point on his plot but the buck never came out enough to get a clear shot. I watched five huge turkeys peck around in my plot from 2:30 to 4 pm and then one lonely doe came out at dusk. Quick meal in Brewton and a wet drive back to the house!
> Killed nothing but time and had a great day. God is so good to us!
> ...


Nothing better than a day in the woods with the kids. Stuff they will remember and tell their own sons about as they take them hunting.


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

camuchi said:


> I got to the woods just at first light with my two youngest sons
> 16 and 14. In Escambia County al up against conecuh river
> Oldest son spooked two bucks as he walked out @11:30 for us to meet up and eat. Younger brother saw an 8 or 9 point on his plot but the buck never came out enough to get a clear shot. I watched five huge turkeys peck around in my plot from 2:30 to 4 pm and then one lonely doe came out at dusk. Quick meal in Brewton and a wet drive back to the house!
> Killed nothing but time and had a great day. God is so good to us!
> ...


If you are hunting up that way, on 87 just before you veer off heading towards Andalusia the BBQ place on your right in that old storage unit place is great food. When I had my lease up there I ate there daily.


----------

